# Fursuit Questions o.O Help Meh



## Jinxsis (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok I plan to buy one, hopefully to have it by AC08. I have a few questions:

By looking at my fursona, do you think it would be better toony or more real-ish?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/789169/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/866964/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/550564/

Do you Think I should use the spiked blue hair or the black/brown hair for the suit? (I happen to like the blue one, but the black/brown portrays me alot more)

What the duct tape thing for? And how do I do it?

-Probably Basic questions but, its my first con and I dont have a clue on what to do x.x -


----------



## Lion (Oct 29, 2007)

Alright,

I think a mixture of toony and realistic would be good for the head.

and blue would look great on the suit, I woud imagine. But if the brown suits you more, go for it. 

and for questions, the LiveJournal community "Fursuit" is absolutely perfect. Just join and post any questions. I've gotten tons of help from them. and in the group's Memories section is a compilation of great tutorials. You may have to dig for just the right one, but it will pay off.

And for you convenience, here is a link to the fursuit community on LJ: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/


----------

